# Do You Want To Get Your Piranhas THICK?



## RB 32

.


----------



## taylorhedrich

Thick or obese? If you call the red belly in your avatar "thick", I would consider it "obese" and not very healthy...... Is that your fish? If so, is it very active?
~Taylor~


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Piranha Guru

RB 32 said:


> That red in the avatar is Thick NOT obese.


I try to tell my wife that I'm thick not obese, but she doesn't buy it!!!


----------



## bob351

when you mean think you mean like jaw thikness or hight







but thanks fo rthe pointer


----------



## Trigga

BioTeach said:


> That red in the avatar is Thick NOT obese.


I try to tell my wife that I'm thick not obese, but she doesn't buy it!!!








[/quote]







thats hilarious


----------



## kelrx8

not sure on salmon I rather try feeders 
smelt, talipa, shrimp, cod


----------



## Hater

kelrx8 said:


> not sure on salmon I rather try feeders
> smelt, talipa, shrimp, cod


You rather try feeders then salmon? I don't know about that.

I never tried feeding salmon to my pygos but I'll give it a shot. why not.

Hater


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

i dont believe feeding piranha same food every day for one whole month would make them healthy and grow faster....


----------



## kelrx8

salmon= fatty & oily white meat over read meat
you may notice top of tank water very oily after a feeding.



Hater said:


> not sure on salmon I rather try feeders
> smelt, talipa, shrimp, cod


You rather try feeders then salmon? I don't know about that.

I never tried feeding salmon to my pygos but I'll give it a shot. why not.

Hater
[/quote]


----------



## Exile123

Will try it ASAP


----------



## NickNick

il give it a shot


----------



## Trigga

ill give it a try


----------



## Hater

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> not sure on salmon I rather try feeders
> smelt, talipa, shrimp, cod


You rather try feeders then salmon? I don't know about that.

I never tried feeding salmon to my pygos but I'll give it a shot. why not.

Hater
[/quote]
[/quote]
Won't hurt them if you add it to their diet and if It really makes them thicker(not obesse) I'll give it a try.

Hater


----------



## Malok

i feed mine salmon but i mix the diet up week to week 
every time i get something different then the last time 
i mean we need different food for health purposes they 
probally do to


----------



## rocker

no thanks.



taylorhedrich said:


> i dont believe feeding piranha same food every day for one whole month would make them healthy and grow faster....


hey i agree! lol

especially with salmon.


----------



## the_w8

Salmon is more fatty. I do it on occasions cause I got plenty of salmon. I can jus go fishing in my backyard as I live right on Lkae Michigan. I noticed good growth with TILAPIA and shrimp....RB 32 I wanna see an updated pic of ur reds please.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## taylorhedrich

I guess everybody has their own opinion on what looks nice and what doesn't. Personally I do not like the looks of piranhas with that thickness. They just don't look healthy at all to me.....








~Taylor~


----------



## rocker

^agreed


----------



## Piranha Guru

RB 32 said:


> ...more muscular than obese


My wife doesn't buy that retort either when she points out my spare tire!!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i dont believe feeding piranha same food every day for one whole month would make them healthy and grow faster....


Just curious but why? It's not at all impossible. I feed my baby reds the same thing everyday when they were small and they grow much faster on bloodworms than they do with brine shrimp. You feed you cats, dogs, the same thing everyday and they are healthy and grow. Just because it's the same food over and over means litterally nothing. I agree with moderation but sticking with one food, especially if it's very healthy, is not a bad thing health wise or growth wise. I don't believe salmon is it, but there are foods out there you can simply stick with over and over.


----------



## taylorhedrich

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> ...more muscular than obese


My wife doesn't buy that retort either when she points out my spare tire!!!








[/quote]
And by the way, that red is not more muscular than obese. I'm sure anybody will tell you that all that bulk is fat stored in the dorsum. It's a piranha's natural fat storage area. I bet your piranhas could be starved for 4 months, and they'd still be able to shed some weight.


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy

That piranha looks like it's head wants to explode. Definitely more fat than muscle.


----------



## Rick james

I don't see what all the arguement is about. If you don't like fat fish. don't feed them untill they are fat. I think it is a preffence. I personally. don't care as long as my fish are happy and active. I think all he was trying to do was let people know that if they like heaveir fish that this is a way to do it.

Rick James.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal

2 old but great posts by Frank (hastatus):

_"As a personal choice, I do not feed my piranhas on a regular basis. In fact, I have no schedule to follow, just when I think it is time to feed them. Usually, when I note some aggression towards each other. If I were to be pinned down, I would say I feed them once every week or so. Some of you have seen the photos by fishman. Those were my piranhas and they do not have the beginning of the common development of the crest as other piranhas that are overfed. Experienced people can differentiate the wild from tank raised by this method, that is until the feeding regimen merges. Then it becomes more difficult. Again to recap what I wrote above about feeding. You have to condition your piranha slowly to achieve the desired results."

...and...

"Besides, keeping your pirana "lean and mean" is healthier than daily dosage of junk food."_

...personally i prefer the "natural" look, i mean, they way Ps look in the wild...

...and RB 32: Ps in nature does not look like yours so IMO your P IS a little obese... sorry...







!


----------



## rocker

^
ya i feed my p's 1-2 times a week

its like i have a feel for when they are hungry lol


----------



## 911

i love salmon. but i live in the nw and salmon is 8 dollars a lb.......where can i buy salmon for myself and my p's. haha

get back to me people


----------



## the_w8

haha salmon is free for me


----------



## MONGO 

its cool for my oscars to be fat but P's are supposed to be lean killing machines not fat sh*ts


----------



## 911

w8 hook me up!


----------



## BLUEDIAMONDRHOM

[quote name='kelrx8' date='Jul 4 2006, 09:39 PM' post='1527748']
salmon= fatty & oily white meat over read meat
you may notice top of tank water very oily after a feeding.

AGREED SALMON IS A FATTY OILY FISH I WOULDNT FEED A PIRANHA THAT FOR A MONTH. 
AND THICK AND OBESE ARE THE SAME THING.......


----------



## Leasure1

i THINK HIS p'S ARE AWESOME. aND SALMON MUST HELP SOMEHOW, CUZ HIS FISH ARE 11+ INCHES AND ONLY 3 YEARS OLD. rb32, YOU ARE DOING A GREAT JOB


----------



## Eric54321

My p's are 3 inches long, how many times should I be feeding them a day? thx


----------



## Judazzz

I like my piranha's being thick (or rather lean and muscular - ie. no Jabba the Hut-like bulges, wrinkles and folds), but I seriously don't want them to look like the one showed in this topic








In my view that fish is very obese, and hardly even resembles what healthy wild Redbellied Piranha's look like.
Don't get me wrong, you should care for your fish the way you want to and think is right, but that is just not my style









I feed my Reds once a week on average, and even then I don't feed them until they are about to explode, but rather just enough to keep them healthy and active (if they are a little bit hungry all the time, they are much more active, interactive and alert, and also fourage a lot more frequently). In fact, they don't even need more food than that: if they did, they would have killed and eaten their pleco tank mates a long time ago (they have had enough opportunities to do so).


----------



## tonggi

I'll try salmon a few times to thicken them up, they look like they just came form Auschwitz.


----------



## Malok

> I'll try salmon a few times to thicken them up, they look like they just came form Auschwitz.


lol

i like fat ass animals over skinny ones,but i care about my p's to what do i doooo


----------



## Ægir

Fat Ps need loving too....


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Trigga

im not saying i dont believe you but can you show us a video or something of your ps?? Not during a feeding but jus normal behavior??


----------



## luciferzone

I would try it but, I live in kansas salmon is like 13$ a puond here


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Malok

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Fat Ps need loving too....








































you a construction worker?


----------



## blackeye

HEY! im a construction worker hahahahha Nothing wrong with a roll here and there hahah Just gotta tame the beast sometimes haha








P.S I like my RBPs looking strong, like the bullys they are.


----------



## shredder_fury

blackeye said:


> HEY! im a construction worker hahahahha Nothing wrong with a roll here and there hahah Just gotta tame the beast sometimes haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S I like my RBPs looking strong, like the bullys they are.


 salmon hmmmmm! If i wanted a salmon i;d reach out my back door here in alaska and grab one lol I think i;ll stick with the white meat!! just preferance :laugh:


----------



## Judazzz

RB 32 said:


> I like my piranha's being thick (or rather lean and muscular - ie. no Jabba the Hut-like bulges, wrinkles and folds), but I seriously don't want them to look like the one showed in this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my view that fish is very obese, and hardly even resembles what healthy wild Redbellied Piranha's look like.
> Don't get me wrong, you should care for your fish the way you want to and think is right, but that is just not my style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I feed my Reds once a week* on average, and even then I don't feed them until they are about to explode, but rather just enough to keep them healthy and active (if they are a little bit hungry all the time, they are much more active, interactive and alert, and also fourage a lot more frequently). In fact, they don't even need more food than that: if they did, they would have killed and eaten their pleco tank mates a long time ago (they have had enough opportunities to do so).


That is why your piranhas are only 8 inches at 4 1/2 years.
[/quote]
First of all they are 8,5-9,5" in size, second of all, do you know what the average size of a 2 year-old, or 4 year-old Redbelly in the wild is? Would that be 8"? 10"? 12"?
That you grow yours to 10-12" in two years doesn't mean your fish are healthy, or that that is the average growth rate in the wild (doubtful), or that that is the way it should be. In fact, I strongly doubt it - you are one of the few that manages to grow your Reds that fast, which, admittedly, is quite a feat. But I don't envy your fish, nor would I want mine to look like yours. Maybe without knowing you have cut their life span in half by feeding them that much fatty foods: salmon and other red fish meats aren't a good staple source for predators that rarely, if ever eat red fish meat in the wild... God knows what the amount of salmon has done to your Reds internally.

But like I said, you should do what you think is best, as they are your fish - I have no intention to judge you or your methods, but just to share my opinions on this matter (which is what was to be expected by starting this topic).


----------



## RB 32

.
Thank you


----------



## sh0ckerturb0

RB 32's mcdonald's fed piranhas:
View attachment 121968


Healthy, fit piranhas:
View attachment 121969


----------



## capmikejohnson

LOL funny ass random pics-its obvious this topic is double sided..i think the salmon might be good to help them grow but in moderation


----------



## JustinRice

Salmon can also contain high contents of mercury the same as Tuna. Mercury can be very poisoness to fish and humans. I recently went salmon fishing and fed some to my piranhas as a little treat. The piranha's handled it fine, but what ever else it introduced to the tank, mercury or what not killed both my plecos the following morning. the stomachs were swoll up and looked like the exploded. I blame it on the salmon.

Just my experiance.

Justin


----------



## Rough996

Plain and simple... too much of ANYthing... including a GOOD thing, is STILL TOO MUCH.

I like the idea of the salmon, but not as a strict diet. No animal in the wild... fish, mammal, whatever.... will stick to the same diet day in and day out. Especially for a solid month straight. HECK, not even ant eaters stick to just ants. lol.

In my opinion, not that it carries any weight (pun), is that the 12" RB is overweight. Not to say that he can't loose that fat, but I'd definitely switch to a lean diet for a while. shrimp maybe?

also, I don't think feeding a P once a week is sufficient - regardless of age/size. If in the wild, I can all but guaruntee you that they're eating more frequently than that. ALWAYS. Even if it's just a bug in between meals, it's more frequent than once a week. I don't believe the Amazonian rivers are lacking an abundance of food in the chain. Personally, my goal would be to make them as "naturalized" as possible. OF course, I doubt people are trying to make their labador retreivers into WOLVES, but hey, I don't have to worry about the P's coming after me.









Let's try not to slander each other and the like. I'm new here, but I certainly value the opinions and information given in this forum.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

RB 32 PLEASE! post more pics of your fatass P.


----------



## the_skdster

I have wasted many, many minutes of my life reading through all this garbage.
Yes, I said garbage.
Like all of you say, personal preference.









*goes out and buys salmon for steak tonight*


----------



## Killer Carp

sh0ckerturb0 said:


> RB 32's mcdonald's fed piranhas:
> View attachment 121968


I didn't know the Michelin Man had a son


----------



## Azog

That pic actually depresses me....I would NEVER let that happen to my kid that is outta control....

But anyways...RB 32 your red is obese.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## Trigga

RB 32 said:


> WILD PYGOS ARE ALWAYS NICE AND THICK.


What kind of marajuiana are u smoking.

Wild reds are lean, they would have to be to swim thru roots and thick vegetation etc...

Dude ur ps are fat get them on fishy craig theyll reach there goal wieght in 30 days guarrenteed :laugh:

jk, but seriously it cant be healthy for them to be like that


----------



## redrum781

fat reds need lovin to

but they have to pay!


----------



## bob351




----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## MONGO 

LOL...was waiting for pictures to load


----------



## RB 32

.


----------



## ModsBoss

I'm sorry,

But it looks like his/her belly is dragging at the bottom of the tank. 
Maybe if it's length would catch up to the rest of em. You know another feed that will help with that?

JMO

Mod


----------



## Doktordet

Where are the pics and video?


----------



## sh0ckerturb0

f*ck fatass pygos! your fish are going to pop :laugh:


----------



## lastgreengarden

lol funny thread


----------

